# Look at this...



## 10gallondreams (Dec 25, 2006)

I think I have an algae problem..











maybe i need to get a bigger tank.


----------



## Sue Gremlin (Jan 16, 2007)

That looks like cyanobacteria to me.


----------



## 10gallondreams (Dec 25, 2006)

Is this 'cyanobacteria' a bad thing?? 
These plant stems seem to grow out of highly concentrated green areas.


----------



## Sue Gremlin (Jan 16, 2007)

Plant stems? Are you referring to the dark green blob or to the plants you have? 
Yeah, cyanobacteria is a bad thing, you can't really get rid of it unless you treat with an antibiotic. Sort of a bummer. You can manage it by physically removing it, but it grows quickly and loves to coat everything in the tank. It's not a great thing to have, but it's fairly common.


----------



## 10gallondreams (Dec 25, 2006)

I am referring to the dark green blobs, under the surface where there is more water current. 

out of the dark green blobs come these stems ..


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

give us your tank/lighting specs. as well as your dosing regimens and light exposure times. then we can go from there.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You could try to tear apart that big green mass and separate the plants from the goo. Then clean it all up and replant the plants after you've corrected whatever it is that led to this in the first place.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

TheOldSalt said:


> You could try to tear apart that big green mass and separate the plants from the goo. Then clean it all up and replant the plants after you've corrected whatever it is that led to this in the first place.


good advice


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Cyano does not have to be treated with antibiotics. It is relatively easy to cure also, just takes some patience. Manually remove what you can. Then do a 4-5 day complete blackout. Afterwards, do a 50-75% waterchange. Repeat all steps if necessary. Treating with antibiotics should be a last resort.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

yeah, i agree with damon, why use money if u dont have to. It is popular, i havent had a problem with it though.


----------



## Sue Gremlin (Jan 16, 2007)

Excellent, Damon, good to know. I have only had to deal with it once, and god, what a mess. It's the only time I've ever used an antibiotic, and it was a huge bummer to my biofilter. I will keep your instructions in mind.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I've been studying algae for about 3 years now. I used to think anitbiotics was the only cure for bga also. My biggest study was in bba in which I found excel will kill it (findings were by complete accident). Since that finding, many have been using my method and its posted all over the net now. I reasoned (after listening to Tom Barr) that nature has a way to remove all algaes so chemicals shouldnt be necessary. I no longer use excel to kill bba but other natural methods.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Damon said:


> I've been studying algae for about 3 years now. I used to think anitbiotics was the only cure for bga also. My biggest study was in bba in which I found excel will kill it (findings were by complete accident). Since that finding, many have been using my method and its posted all over the net now. I reasoned (after listening to Tom Barr) that nature has a way to remove all algaes so chemicals shouldnt be necessary. I no longer use excel to kill bba but other natural methods.



Lol, i remember when excel killing algae was the new thing on APC. I do the 7 day blackout then change some water...


----------



## mayastarocker (Dec 29, 2006)

I only had an algae problem once during the beginning of the tank, and when all the plants sent flowers and leaves to the surface and I got rid of the clump. I separated the plants from the algae and it was just nasty!


----------

